# I love the smell of Einszett in the morning..!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey guys im back :wave:

Thought I would drop the first bit of news into the forum....

We have the following back in stock:

Gummi Pflege Stick - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9945

Kristallklar Premium - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10029

Glass Polish 1 Litre - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10156

Glass Polish 250ml - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9948

****pit Premium - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9941

Metal Polish - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9938

All the back orders for the Einszett products will be cleared today too  Thanks for the patience guys :thumb:

More news in about 30 mins on an EXCLUSIVE product reveal....

Johnny


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

30 minutes have been and gone LOL


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

182_blue said:


> 30 minutes have been and gone LOL


Your so right...

Computer issue 

Wont be long


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Get your finger out ;-)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

sssshhhhh - working hard here


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Come on some of us have an important board meeting to go to and there's only so long i can wait!!!!


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Almost an hour....your killing us with the wait


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

182_blue said:


> Get your finger out ;-)


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=322183#post322183


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

My paypal account hates you johnny :lol: 

Order coming ur way soon


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Order sent :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

ust used my card with you again lol


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Got the Dispatch E-mail Johnny, thanks for your help and keeping me updated on the product status 

Is the 1z stuff likely to sell out again soon? If so, are you able to get it back in stock regularly? Its just I am likely to be buying some more bits and bobs soon and want some 1Z stuff 

Dan


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

burns863 said:


> Got the Dispatch E-mail Johnny, thanks for your help and keeping me updated on the product status
> 
> Is the 1z stuff likely to sell out again soon? If so, are you able to get it back in stock regularly? Its just I am likely to be buying some more bits and bobs soon and want some 1Z stuff
> 
> Dan


With the amount that arrived this morning, I dont think we are gonna run out for a while 

Johnny


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Whats the difference between ****pit Premium and Plastic-Vinyl Cleaner Johnny?


----------

